# Version AAc



## jujull (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si il y un moyen de faire une version AAC des fichiers dans la bibliothèque Itune sans qu'il créer un nouveau fichier, ou encore qu'il supprime automatiquement le fichier mp3.
MErci


----------



## ficelle (25 Septembre 2008)

garde donc tes fichiers MP3 existants, le passage en AAC va peut être les alléger légèrement, mais avec un perte inévitable au moment de la conversion....


----------

